# HP G6 2005 AX - 2 Years and Going Strong



## Ronnie012 (Sep 4, 2014)

So by August this year, my HP has completed two years . Not a single  visit to any service center. Battery life + Gaming Performance + Cooling and Viewing  is still astounding and mindblowing. Played and still playing  most high end games  - some at high and others at low to medium settings and not a single issue. After 2 years the laptop feels like brand new. (One single issue though, movie viewing not too great, but I bought this for games so who cares!)

All thanks to Sam and other members who recommended it to me. 

P.s - Today evening  the battery fell to 17%. Guess how much time it showed as remaining - An awesome 50 minutes.

P.p.s - Bought the Laptop two years back at 31,000 and now it's costlier (Check Flipkart)


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats bro!

Heres to hoping my HP G6 too lasts long


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 4, 2014)

^Thanks. It will


----------



## rish1 (Sep 4, 2014)

in my case  movie viewing was awesome , especially when you get that sweet tilt spot while laying down , where the contrast just becomes awesome in a dark room and colours pop out .... and i watched a lot of movies but rarely played games..

for me it was the bad build quality of the lower base panel close to the hinges where i am disappointed


----------



## sushovan (Sep 4, 2014)

is there any similar Super VFM AMD laptops like this within 2014 models?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2014)

I am happy that you are enjoying your HP laptop.
I believe, if used properly, any laptop would work just as well.
I suggest you guys to post photos of your laptops.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 4, 2014)

Sadly my dad's G6 2005ax didn't work that good. Right after the warranty is over Bluetooth and WiFi stopped working. Bought a tplink usb wifi adapter.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 4, 2014)

rish said:


> in my case  movie viewing was awesome , especially when you get that sweet tilt spot while laying down , where the contrast just becomes awesome in a dark room and colours pop out .... and i watched a lot of movies but rarely played games..
> 
> for me it was the bad build quality of the lower base panel close to the hinges where i am disappointed



Hmm, glad to know about...the lower base has hardly been an issue for me..I think my movie viewing is suffering due to my own laziness,  i.e. i'm bit lazy on software updates and tweaks

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> is there any similar Super VFM AMD laptops like this within 2014 models?



Yup, there are. I think 2005ax is still a best seller!

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> I am happy that you are enjoying your HP laptop.
> I believe, if used properly, any laptop would work just as well.
> I suggest you guys to post photos of your laptops.



Yup, I have taken proper care of my laptop.

- - - Updated - - -



masterkd said:


> Sadly my dad's G6 2005ax didn't work that good. Right after the warranty is over Bluetooth and WiFi stopped working. Bought a tplink usb wifi adapter.



Hmm, I have hardly ever used the bluetooth or wifi though....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 14, 2014)

You are lucky. Minne has been to service centre twice.
The first time was the overheating problem. Even with a laptop cooler, it used to run very hot. With Crysis 2 and Skyrim (both on auto detect graphic settings) the laptop would undergo thermal shutdown. It was nearly 1 year completion of warranty, so luckily i got free "repair" or whatever they did to fix it.

2 months ago while doing  HP Update (which i happened automatically) my laptop hanged, and never woke again. Its in service centre awaiting motherboard replacement... It will cost me around Rs10,500.. thats 1/3rd of the laptop price.. My mind said get a new laptop but im poor.

Not everyone has "awesome" experience with budget notebooks..

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> is there any similar Super VFM AMD laptops like this within 2014 models?



2014 models and 2012 models are still the same, at least in the budget segment.. talk about progress..blame the declining PC market for that 
lol
.on the bright side, at least our laptops dont get outdated in a year hahah

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, if things get sour ill have to settle for a new laptop. Is the 8750M with i3 better than A8's  7640+7670 APU setup? Many games, or lets say, MOST games, still cant utilize the dual GPU thing


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 21, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You are lucky. Minne has been to service centre twice.
> The first time was the overheating problem. Even with a laptop cooler, it used to run very hot. With Crysis 2 and Skyrim (both on auto detect graphic settings) the laptop would undergo thermal shutdown. It was nearly 1 year completion of warranty, so luckily i got free "repair" or whatever they did to fix it.
> 
> 2 months ago while doing  HP Update (which i happened automatically) my laptop hanged, and never woke again. Its in service centre awaiting motherboard replacement... It will cost me around Rs10,500.. thats 1/3rd of the laptop price.. My mind said get a new laptop but im poor.
> ...



Talk about being lucky or using the pc carefully (bad experience with my previous laptop was a good learning experience for me so decided to handle this one carefully) . Actually I didn't get much time to over-utilize the laptop. I play games, but only around 1 hour or so each day, so the lappy hasn't heat up much. Thermal shutdowns did occur once or twice but not much.I have also uninstalled most non-required programs. Untill now, I haven't had a cooler under my laptop.

P.s. No point in selling your laptop once you paid for motherboard replacement. Just use it carefully from now on and hopefully it will last another two years.


----------



## bhvm (Sep 24, 2014)

expected a little more detailed review mate. DO you have any benchmarks? have you tried to OC?


----------



## anky (Sep 24, 2014)

My g6-2005AX is also doing great...!!..i also bought it just when it was launched..but i had to get its hdd changed (under warranty)


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 9, 2014)

And also the Successor of HP G6 2005ax.....Mine HP Pavilion G6 2010ax

In price these laptops are VFM


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I am happy that you are enjoying your HP laptop.
> I believe, if used properly, any laptop would work just as well.
> I suggest you guys to post photos of your laptops.



Yup agreed. Posting some photos here of my laptop.

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14861&d=1413042849

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14864&d=1413045467



- - - Updated - - -



bhvm said:


> expected a little more detailed review mate. DO you have any benchmarks? have you tried to OC?



Detailed review is already available for this laptop at this forum mate. 
Not aware much about benchmarking of laptops. Anyway, used Nova software to Benchmark and below are my results -







The results are not that great of course but still decent for a laptop thats been utilised fully and more than two years old.

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> My g6-2005AX is also doing great...!!..i also bought it just when it was launched..but i had to get its hdd changed (under warranty)



Yup it will work great. My hdd not posing much problems till now.

- - - Updated - - -



ankitj1611 said:


> And also the Successor of HP G6 2005ax.....Mine HP Pavilion G6 2010ax
> 
> In price these laptops are VFM



Yup, another great VFM product from the house of HP


----------

